# Can a nest box be TOO big?



## brentr (May 27, 2012)

I have a litter of meat rabbits 11 days old.  Doe kindled 15, 2 were clearly runts and 1 was smaller.  To date, 5 kits have died.  The two runts passed in about 24 hours, and two days later two more succumbed.  Today I found the fifth.

This doe has a cage that is 24 x 36with an attached nest box area (part of a re-purposed small chicken shed) of 24 x 30.  This is the second litter she has had in this cage setup.  She usually nests in a corner of the nest box, and things are fine.  It has been quite warm here since she kindled (mid 80s and high humidity) and after a few days the kits started to spread themselves about the nest box - cooling strategy, I think.  When I check the nest I find the kits burrowed in the straw in individual pockets across the whole space.

My thought for this last kit (who seemed to be in fine shape only a couple days before) is that maybe the kits don't hear the dinner bell when momma comes in the box to feed.  Or they can't find her until just before she ends the feeding and they don't get much, if any milk.

Could this be a factor? Anyone have experience like this?  I'm thinking of building a false wall and shrinking the nest box area before her next litter.


----------



## mama24 (May 27, 2012)

Yes, I definitely think that is a big part of your problem. Instead of putting a false wall, you could put a smaller box in there. If I'm understanding it right, the box is her shelter outside. So you could put a smaller box in there and then she'd still be able to use the shelter without being in the nest. You could easily make a nest box for her, or find something the right size that would work, like a small plastic dish pan or litterbox.


----------

